# [October 17, 2015] Indiana State (4-2) vs North Dakota State (4-2)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (4-2, 2-1 MVFC) vs. North Dakota State Bison (4-2, 2-1 MVFC)

Memorial Stadium - Terre Haute, IN
Saturday, October 24, 2015 
Kickoff: 1:05pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like the Bison may be without starting QB Carson Wentz. Some of their fans are saying he broke his wrist in the loss to South Dakota. Hope we have an excellent week of practice and Underwood is a full go for the game. Could be a good one.


----------



## bent20

Can't remember the last time North Dakota State looked this vulnerable. Would be really big to get this win.


----------



## niklz62

I have 2 thoughts on this game.

1.  NDSU is more beatable than I thought prior to saturday.

OR (really big OR)

2.  NDSU is coming off a huge upset and will beat us mercilessly.


----------



## ISUCC

here are the 3 questions I have entering this game

1. We need 3 more wins to get to 7 and make the playoffs, where do those wins come from?  ndsu? they look beatable, but then again they're still ndsu, @ILS? we haven't beaten them since 2010, although we should have last year, we match up well with them, @UNI? Saw their game vs WIU, WIU just owned them, UNI has injury issues and their defense is suspect, but again, it's at UNI and we hardly ever win there, vs WIU? They're VERY good, and they smoked us last year, will be hard to win this game, vs. YSU, they looked AWFUL Saturday, anemic offense and very poor defense, so a winnable game in TH. 

2. Can Matt Adam improve his pass accuracy? If so, then (like I said in another thread), we'll be in good shape, we will need him to run a LOT this weekend, that's what UNI and USD did in Fargo and both teams nearly won. Even the ndsu writer said in the paper if he were Indiana State he'd run the QB until ndsu proved they could stop him. 

3. Can the offensive line step up and give Adam time to pass or run?? If there were ever a game where the O-line is going to be seriously tested this is it. 

and is our defense going to be healthy? we really need Underwood out there if we're going to stop teams.

and one last thing, we've got to try to pass the ball more to Tonyan! The guy is 6'5" for pete's sake and hangs on the ball when thrown his way, I hope we see him utilized more often.


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> here are the *FIVE* questions I have entering this game
> 
> 1. We need 3 more wins to get to 7 and make the playoffs, where do those wins come from?  ndsu? they look beatable, but then again they're still ndsu, @ILS? we haven't beaten them since 2010, although we should have last year, we match up well with them, @UNI? Saw their game vs WIU, WIU just owned them, UNI has injury issues and their defense is suspect, but again, it's at UNI and we hardly ever win there, vs WIU? They're VERY good, and they smoked us last year, will be hard to win this game, vs. YSU, they looked AWFUL Saturday, anemic offense and very poor defense, so a winnable game in TH.
> 
> 2. Can Matt Adam improve his pass accuracy? If so, then (like I said in another thread), we'll be in good shape, we will need him to run a LOT this weekend, that's what UNI and USD did in Fargo and both teams nearly won. Even the ndsu writer said in the paper if he were Indiana State he'd run the QB until ndsu proved they could stop him.
> 
> 3. Can the offensive line step up and give Adam time to pass or run?? If there were ever a game where the O-line is going to be seriously tested this is it.
> 
> and is our defense going to be healthy? we really need Underwood out there if we're going to stop teams.
> 
> and one last thing, we've got to try to pass the ball more to Tonyan! The guy is 6'5" for pete's sake and hangs on the ball when thrown his way, I hope we see him utilized more often.



Fixed! :biggrin:


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

This game reminds me of the Colts vs Patriots.  Patriots the better team as is NDSU and usually win. Sycamores can beat them and this would seem to be one of those times that ISU is not totally dominated. Would expect NDSU to play like a wounded bear (bison ?). ISU intensity level needs to be at a peak for the WHOLE game and all parts must execute.


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> I have 2 thoughts on this game.
> 
> 1.  NDSU is more beatable than I thought prior to saturday.
> 
> OR (really big OR)
> 
> 2.  NDSU is coming off a huge upset and will beat us mercilessly.



It took a last minute TD pass for them to beat an 0-3 UNI team the week before, so if they were going to be motivated, I think they would have been this weekend. I'm sure they will be playing hard, but not sure they can play that much better. If we do beat them, will that be the first time they've lost back-to-back games since moving to FCS?


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Two things - 

First, when Underwood was in the game SIU struggled to move the ball (except on the first drive of the game).  When Underwood left they started moving the ball better.  Bottom line I really, really hope Underwood is healthy and back Saturday.  We will need him.

Second, I thought Adam finally made progress and was able to get rid of the ball and avoid the -20 yard sack.  That is progress.  He also held the pocket better and was much wiser in choosing when to run with the ball.  I was concerned after SDSU that he wasn't making progress.  I thought Saturday he made a nice leap forward.  He needs to continue this progress.   

BTW - Western really might be one of the top teams in the league this year.  They were actually pretty good last year, just had some tough losses.  They may even be a playoff team.


----------



## ISUCC

it's only Monday, but this just goes to show the difference in interest in football in ND vs football in TH, the Fargo newspaper already posted a 10 minute video blog discussing their game with us Saturday, in it they discuss what went wrong with their game Saturday, what they need to fix, our crappy facilities, and Gary Owens. 

http://www.inforum.com/video/4566657148001

worth a view


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Not too surprising there--what else is there to do in Fargo? But wouldn't it be cool to have a fan base like they do?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> it's only Monday, but this just goes to show the difference in interest in football in ND vs football in TH, the Fargo newspaper already posted a 10 minute video blog discussing their game with us Saturday, in it they discuss what went wrong with their game Saturday, what they need to fix, our crappy facilities, and Gary Owens.
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/video/4566657148001
> 
> worth a view



Stuff like this makes me wish that ISU would s#!t or get off the pot with football.  Our facilities suck, they've always sucked, and to hear the administration talk, they are always going to suck.  Either do what we have to do and get the program out from behind the eight ball, or shut it down. Of course, to do so would require the heavy lifting to be done by the Foundation, who are incapable of 1) fundraising for more than one project at a time, and 2) giving donors a vision of what we need.  So, there's no hope there at all.  Just look at the Hulman Center debacle.  Hell, we can't even get that done...

But back to the game, if we're gonna do it, we couldn't be set up better than we are thus week.  Let's hope the whole teams steps it up...


----------



## bent20

Sycamore Proud said:


> Not too surprising there--what else is there to do in Fargo? But wouldn't it be cool to have a fan base like they do?



I think they actually have plenty to do. I hear great things about Fargo. I think the better question is who else do they have to cheer for. I went to the Covered Bridge Festival Friday with my mom and wife. Plenty of IU shirts and Colts shirts and hats, not one person wearing anything related to ISU, and Mansfield and Bridgeton are right in our back yard. We just lack the culture. On the bright side, I did see a lot of people wearing ISU blue on the walk (saw them driving down Wabash). That should obviously be expected, but it sure would be nice if all of them went to the game. We'd fill the stadium easily.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> This game reminds me of the Colts vs Patriots.  Patriots the better team as is NDSU and usually win. Sycamores can beat them and this would seem to be one of those times that ISU is not totally dominated. Would expect NDSU to play like a wounded bear (bison ?). ISU intensity level needs to be at a peak for the WHOLE game and all parts must QUOTE]
> 
> If ISU tries a crazy, fake punt formation everyone scream "Noooo!!!"


----------



## niklz62

TwoMinuteDrill said:


> Two things -
> 
> First, when Underwood was in the game SIU struggled to move the ball (except on the first drive of the game).  When Underwood left they started moving the ball better.  Bottom line I really, really hope Underwood is healthy and back Saturday.  We will need him.
> 
> Second, I thought Adam finally made progress and was able to get rid of the ball and avoid the -20 yard sack.  That is progress.  He also held the pocket better and was much wiser in choosing when to run with the ball.  I was concerned after SDSU that he wasn't making progress.  I thought Saturday he made a nice leap forward.  He needs to continue this progress.
> 
> BTW - Western really might be one of the top teams in the league this year.  They were actually pretty good last year, just had some tough losses.  They may even be a playoff team.



These days, the regular college punt formation looks like someone was jokingly telling the special teams coach how to do it but was afraid to admit it was a joke after he thought it was great.


----------



## bent20

Speaking of Notre Dame (the other thread) and today's college punt formation, did anyone else see their blocked punt against USC? It was like no one for USC even tried to block anyone. The easiest blocked punt I've probably ever seen.


----------



## lakesbison

Sycamore Proud said:


> Not too surprising there--what else is there to do in Fargo? But wouldn't it be cool to have a fan base like they do?




Yes yes, keep thinking that.  Thats why ESPN College Gameday keeps coming back & spends 3-4 days around town drinking at the bars & restaurants!  not to mention there are 1000 lakes within 1 hour drive, plenty to do in Fargo area.


----------



## niklz62

lakesbison said:


> Yes yes, keep thinking that.  Thats why ESPN College Gameday keeps coming back & spends 3-4 days around town drinking at the bars & restaurants!  not to mention there are 1000 lakes within 1 hour drive, plenty to do in Fargo area.



so fargo has 1000 places within 1 hour drive that I wouldnt bother visiting?


----------



## lakesbison

BIG changes for NDSU coming this saturday,  be ready sycamore's  NDSU's coming & Hell's coming with them!


----------



## niklz62

lakesbison said:


> BIG changes for NDSU coming this saturday,  be ready sycamore's  NDSU's coming & Hell's coming with them!



is that their back up quarterback?


----------



## lakesbison

niklz62 said:


> is that their back up quarterback?




yep, He's a BIG 10 Offeree & he's bad ass.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like the Bison may be without starting QB Carson Wentz. Some of their fans are saying he broke his wrist in the loss to South Dakota. Hope we have an excellent week of practice and Underwood is a full go for the game. Could be a good one.



Here is the confirmation.  http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...k-carson-wentz-suffers-wrist-injury/74262154/

According to NDSU fan board he will have surgery.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

lakesbison said:


> yep, He's a BIG 10 Offeree & he's bad ass.



Rutgers, while in the Big 10 is not IN the Big 10.


----------



## niklz62

So now I'll be getting my hopes up this week thinking we can get the upset win we need for the playoffs, but in the back of my mind knowing that they have dominated us defensively for as long as I can remember.

I think our offense has scored 3 meaningful points on them in 4 years


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Rutgers, while in the Big 10 is not IN the Big 10.



They are more of the Big preTENd


----------



## lakesbison

Kid is legit, and I like him, so yes a Rutgers & Pittsburgh offer look pretty dam good, especially now that Pitt is ranked #23 in nation.

Easton Stick will be NDSU's starter for the next 3 years, so might as well make it 3 1/2 !


----------



## Jason Svoboda

lakesbison said:


> Kid is legit, and I like him, so yes a Rutgers & Pittsburgh offer look pretty dam good, especially now that Pitt is ranked #23 in nation.
> 
> Easton Stick will be NDSU's starter for the next 3 years, so might as well make it 3 1/2 !



That's all the matters. Odds are he'll be great in your guys system so sell him that way and you'll likely have better response.


----------



## ISUCC

why are you guys letting lakes troll you all? lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> why are you guys letting lakes troll you all? lol



No trolling here.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

ISUCC said:


> why are you guys letting lakes troll you all? lol



There's a big difference in trolling and the NDSU fans. They seem to be some of the most respectful opponents in any sport and that's pretty impressive given their past successes.


----------



## lakesbison

Troll?? i joined in 2011 

i got no prob's with ISU-BLUE!!   plus im pretty sure we are trying to talk about the game.   Im excited for it & I think it's gonna be a slugfest and real physical!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

lakesbison said:


> Troll?? i joined in 2011
> 
> i got no prob's with ISU-BLUE!!   plus im pretty sure we are trying to talk about the game.   Im excited for it & I think it's gonna be a slugfest and real physical!



If it's really physical, we're toast...


----------



## niklz62

If we have Underwood ill feel better about our slim chance.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> I think they actually have plenty to do. I hear great things about Fargo. I think the better question is who else do they have to cheer for. I went to the Covered Bridge Festival Friday with my mom and wife. Plenty of IU shirts and Colts shirts and hats, not one person wearing anything related to ISU, and Mansfield and Bridgeton are right in our back yard. We just lack the culture. On the bright side, I did see a lot of people wearing ISU blue on the walk (saw them driving down Wabash). That should obviously be expected, but it sure would be nice if all of them went to the game. We'd fill the stadium easily.




You are quite right bent!  Poor wording on my part.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*GAME NOTES: Sycamores welcome four-time defending national champion No. 8 North Dakot*






No. 18/21 Indiana State (4-2, 2-1 MVFC) remains at home this weekend to welcome the four-time defending national champions No. 8 North Dakota State (4-2, 2-1 MVFC) at Memorial Stadium for the Missouri Valley Football Conference's Game of the Week. Kickoff is set for 1:05 p.m., and fans will be able to watch live on ESPN3.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

with a high likelihood of rain Saturday, will we even see more than 1000 people at this game?


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> with a high likelihood of rain Saturday, will we even see more than 1000 people at this game?



Yes 2500

Todd Golden tweeted that Underwood wasn't held out due to the hamstring injury rather tightness in a different spot other than the original injury (paraphrase)


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Hh





niklz62 said:


> Yes 2500
> 
> Todd Golden tweeted that Underwood wasn't held out due to the hamstring *injury rather tightness in a different spot other than the original injury* (paraphrase)



Alright Mr. Former Player, what the heck does that mean?  Are we likely to see him or not?


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> Hh
> 
> Alright Mr. Former Player, what the heck does that mean?  Are we likely to see him or not?



Haha I truly have no clue and until he is lining up after the kickoff I'll say he isn't playing.  I wonder if overcompensating for the hamstring caused his back to go out. Other than that who knows.


----------



## SonOfSycamore

#StartZachKline2015


----------



## lakesbison

Well getting closer to GAMEDAY, lots of angst in BISONATION ...people are getting excited.  Per mvfc commish wisdom, you can only see this game on espn3.com and direct tv,  (all other 10 NDSU games are on statewide network tv!)

Our center sound a like he is out, and our backup cb is hurt and obviously our QB.


----------



## BlueSycamore

lakesbison said:


> Well getting closer to GAMEDAY, lots of angst in BISONATION ...people are getting excited.  Per mvfc commish wisdom, you can only see this game on espn3.com and direct tv,  (all other 10 NDSU games are on statewide network tv!)
> 
> Our center sound a like he is out, and our backup cb is hurt and obviously our QB.



really sorry to hear about all of your injuries but it comes with the territory. Sycamores have an opportunity here but that is all it is "an opportunity".  Means absolutely nothing if you don't get the job done.  Can always go the other way and we will help to create another all-american QB in his first start?  Hope the Sycamores win but not ready yet to phone Vegas.


----------



## niklz62

Todd Golden tweeted Underwood is a gametime decision. 

I feel that means he is out.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Boy, one day before hosting the 4-time defending national champs, and this place is like a mortuary.  Amazing!  Must be a real buzz in the Haute for this one...:no:


----------



## sycamore tuff

I had someone ask me if I was going.  They were not due to some activity with their kids.  At least it was a good excuse.  Nothing in the Tribune Star today.  I guess I was looking at todays paper.


----------



## SonOfSycamore

#StartZachKline2015


----------



## lakesbison

Yea, this should be a Super Bowl!! the 4 time champs.

well.  here's to a good game, lets pump it up around here!!


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

lakesbison said:


> Yea, this should be a Super Bowl!! the 4 time champs.
> 
> well.  here's to a good game, lets pump it up around here!!



So LAKESBISON, will you be making the trip to Terre Haute or watching on TV?  

I know you are high on the new QB, as it appears he was heavily recruited by many.  How would you break down his skill set?  What should us Sycamore fans be looking for when we see him Saturday?


----------



## niklz62

SonOfSycamore said:


> #StartZachKline2015



#illbetthersareason


----------



## ISUCC

will be interesting to see who has more fans there? ISU or them? I would bet they'll have as many as we do. Rain looks like it'll be around all game


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Heck a big game like this and other games.  Why not just give tickets away.  Someone needs a  marketing 101 course.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Weather forecast is for scattered showers probably mostly done by game time.  Let's hope that the wet stuff makes an early exit tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## niklz62

I keep finding opposing forecasts


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> I keep finding opposing forecasts



I only use the one that's closest to what I want...:angel:

Seriously, mine was channel 13 here in Indy.


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> I only use the one that's closest to what I want...:angel:
> 
> Seriously, mine was channel 13 here in Indy.



Thats as good of a reason as i need. I'm gonna use that.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

STATE Fan 95 said:


> Heck a big game like this and other games.  Why not just give tickets away.  Someone needs a  marketing 101 course.



Well, ya know--every student has a free pass.  How about free admission to the game with the purchase of a $20 tailgate pass?  How about free rapid transit from MS for tailgating to the new multi purpose stadium on the banks of the Wabash?  How about free spay and neuter services for those left on campus at game time?  IDK, might work--hasn't been tried before.


----------



## niklz62

Sycamore Proud said:


> Well, ya know--every student has a free pass.  How about free admission to the game with the purchase of a $20 tailgate pass?  How about free rapid transit from MS for tailgating to the new multi purpose stadium on the banks of the Wabash?  How about free spay and neuter services for those left on campus at game time?  IDK, might work--hasn't been tried before.



Strippers?  Louisville had some good ideas


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## BlueSycamore

The time is near. Do we make another inexperienced QB look like an all-american for a day or DO WE BEAT THEIR ASS?


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Crowd is not great outside but lets hope we get a good start and get on them quick.   Hoping for a good effort.   Amazing the following for the Bison.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We should just shutter the football program. #18 vs #8, and the visitors will have more people here than we will.  It's pathetic. I'm ashamed to be a Sycamore fan.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> We should just shutter the football program. #18 vs #8, and the visitors will have more people here than we will.  It's pathetic. I'm ashamed to be a Sycamore fan.



That good, eh?

Not sure what else can be done at this point. We just don't have a student body, alumni base or local town folk that want to support the program. It's certainly not about winning because we've been in the Top 25 off and on for 3-4 years now and had tons of exciting players to watch.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow. They just flashed the crowd on the ESPN3 feed. Yikes.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> That good, eh?
> 
> Not sure what else can be done at this point. We just don't have a student body, alumni base or local town folk that want to support the program. It's certainly not about winning because we've been in the Top 25 off and on for 3-4 years now and had tons of exciting players to watch.



The NDSU fans literally outnumber ISU fans. It's way beyond sad.  Students particularly disappoint.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, way to make a mistake out of the gate. Ugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> The NDSU fans literally outnumber ISU fans. It's way beyond sad.  Students particularly disappoint.



They're not online here, either. We've got like 2-3 people in the thread.

Sad.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Just a joke of a start. How do you come out and suck in all 3 phases like that, just awful.

That is awful coaching. Sorry it is, that is terrible the special teams play and then that D. What the F is that??


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> They're not online here, either. We've got like 2-3 people in the thread.
> 
> Sad.


:disturbed:


----------



## IndianaState45

I just saw some dickwad cheering for ISU with a red IU hat on and a green jacket. Sitting with his wife who has it figured out wearing ISU blue.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

We got more things to worry about than other fans cheering for us. At this point I will take anyone who wants to cheer for us. We got 1,000 people here okay,  I aint bitching about who wants to cheer for us...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We got more things to worry about than other fans cheering for us. At this point I will take anyone who wants to cheer for us. We got 1,000 people here okay,  I aint bitching about who wants to cheer for us...



We've had this conversation. It's directly related though. No money negates the ability for extra recruiting, upgrading facilities, etc. 

It doesn't matter though.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Play calling has been pretty awful so far. 

Run, run, pass.

Run, run, pass. 

Sure takes the guess work out of it for the defense.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Three and out

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Play calling has been pretty awful so far.
> 
> Run, run, pass.
> 
> Run, run, pass.
> 
> Sure takes the guess work out of it for the defense.




Anybody else remember when the Bears were consistently:

Bull up the middle, 
Bull up the middle,
Pass to Ditka, 
Punt


----------



## IndianaState45

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We got more things to worry about than other fans cheering for us. At this point I will take anyone who wants to cheer for us. We got 1,000 people here okay,  I aint bitching about who wants to cheer for us...



Doesn't change the fact that it's disrespectful and flat out embarrassing. It also doesn't mean it didn't piss me off (which generally takes a lot). I can clearly see the 1000 people okay?


----------



## niklz62

Not sure that was a good touchback call


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndianaState45 said:


> Doesn't change the fact that it's disrespectful and flat out embarrassing. It also doesn't mean it didn't piss me off (which generally takes a lot). I can clearly see the 1000 people okay?



Yes. Okay.


----------



## new sycamore fan

So it looks like the coaches want to out physical the Bizun. Not happening so far. Surprise.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Maybe a first down and some field position change would help. Geez offense DO SOMETHING!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Boo!! That is awful


----------



## niklz62

I cant count the number of ndsu fans in the previously reserved section


----------



## new sycamore fan

Bison are trying to let us back in. Need a score here.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Can we please see Kline now?  :razz:


----------



## bent20

Down 14-0 now. Disappointing showing from our offense, so far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

More awful officiating. Shocker.

At least it matches our awful play calling and execution.


----------



## bent20

Doesn't help the offense when we keep starting drives inside our own 10.


----------



## new sycamore fan

We simply have the dumbest special teams players ever!


----------



## bent20

Going to be lucky at this point if we make it to halftime without going down three scores.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bring Kline on now. Lmao ITF forever hates Adams for no reason.


----------



## niklz62

Well that was good


----------



## bent20

Well, that was quite the turn of events.


----------



## bent20

We just went from possibly being out of the game before halftime to right back in it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hope we try going 5 wide some in the second half.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Bring Kline on now. Lmao ITF forever hates Adams for no reason.



Lol...you go ahead and think that...


----------



## bent20

14-7 NDSU at the half for anyone checking in.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Lol...you go ahead and think that...



Haha! Hard to tell the difference.


----------



## bent20

81 yard touchdown run for Adam. Now tied up 14-14.


----------



## niklz62

Bring in Kline


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> Bring in Kline



Every blind dog...

Seriously, nice run. How could anyone not like that?


----------



## new sycamore fan

Sit Cassidy the rest of the game. Dumbest player ever. Shit!


----------



## bent20

That stinks. 21-14 NDSU now.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

How do we keep doing these dumb ass 15yrd'ers every damn week!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Okay, it's time to bench Denton. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## niklz62

Its a kickoff not designing lasers for the love of god


----------



## new sycamore fan

Does 13 know anything about the rules. Why is he still returning ??


----------



## new sycamore fan

Our safeties are playing too soft. Step up!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Another 15 yrd'er just for fun... Wow


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Gun? Meet foot. Again.


----------



## bent20

We can't stop their QB on the ground. Now down 28-14.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our playcalling has absolutely no creativity. 

It's just awful. FLAT OUT FUCKING AWFUL.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Adams missed Booker wide open on a wheel route. Needs better vision. Our defense is starting to wear out.


----------



## bent20

They're really not scared of our offense. Not that they have a reason to be.


----------



## bent20

Ten straight runs and counting. We can't stop it.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Seriously? You wait until 1:17 to call timeout?


----------



## bent20

Just ran it down our throats here at the end. Give NDSU credit, but they're certainly not the juggernaut they've been in years past. We're just not that good this year, especially with all of the injuries.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Nice defensive efforts by Moss and Thurman. The rest, not so much. Offensive line still not home. Another game that could have been, but no discipline and terrible field position due to some stupid plays. Need our leaders on the field to be able to compete.


----------



## bent20

28-14 NDSU is the final.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Just ran it down our throats here at the end. Give NDSU credit, but they're certainly not the juggernaut they've been in years past. We're just not that good this year, especially with all of the injuries.



By the end, the defense was absolutely gassed. I thought they played well all things considered. NDSU had the ball for 40 minutes of the game.

This game, to me, came down to a poor offensive game play, poor play calling and poor execution.


----------



## tjbison

good game guys, our loss last week was devastating, then losing our QB I was counting this as a loss.

I am happy with our freshman QB and his play.

good luck the rest of the way


----------



## IndyTreeFan

tjbison said:


> good game guys, our loss last week was devastating, then losing our QB I was counting this as a loss.
> 
> I am happy with our freshman QB and his play.
> 
> good luck the rest of the way



Thanks, but our typical combination of moronically stupid penalties, horrible play calling, bad offensive execution, and lack of a QB will kill us over the next month. I'm not at all optimistic.


----------



## sycamore tuff

tjbison said:


> good game guys, our loss last week was devastating, then losing our QB I was counting this as a loss.
> 
> I am happy with our freshman QB and his play.
> 
> good luck the rest of the way



I know you are just being polite but it was not a good game.  We started the game off by stepping out of bounds at the 3 or 4.  I typically don't complain much about our coaching but the offensive game plan for us was pretty offensive.  Just about as creative as Shakir up the middle, Shakir up the middle, incomplete pass, punt.  We seemed to come into this game trying to not get blown out.  If you don't want to compete then stay home.  Our players need to quit committing 15 yard penalties.  We had a very good chance of winning this game through the middle of the 3rd quarter even with the bad play calling, bad decisions and terrible calls by the refs, but some kid decides to take his helmet off while still on the field and that cost us the game.  We needed that game and we played like crap.  It wasn't ndsu that cost us the game it was our play calling and bad play.  It's time to step up and be men.


----------



## niklz62

Up until 7 days ago I gave us ZERO chance of winning this game. We scored meaningful points 4-17 against them in now 5 years. We can bitch and moan about the team the players the penalties and the play calling but we just need to go 1-2 in the 3 week span to give us a shot to make the playoffs with home games to end the season.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Four-time defending champions NDSU grind out 28-14 victory over Indiana State*






The Sycamores had them on the ropes, but the four-time defending national champions of North Dakota State proved why they've had such success in a hard-fought 28-14 loss to the Bison at Memorial Stadium on Saturday.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## tjbison

sycamore tuff said:


> I know you are just being polite but it was not a good game.  We started the game off by stepping out of bounds at the 3 or 4.  I typically don't complain much about our coaching but the offensive game plan for us was pretty offensive.  Just about as creative as Shakir up the middle, Shakir up the middle, incomplete pass, punt.  We seemed to come into this game trying to not get blown out.  If you don't want to compete then stay home.  Our players need to quit committing 15 yard penalties.  We had a very good chance of winning this game through the middle of the 3rd quarter even with the bad play calling, bad decisions and terrible calls by the refs, but some kid decides to take his helmet off while still on the field and that cost us the game.  We needed that game and we played like crap.  It wasn't ndsu that cost us the game it was our play calling and bad play.  It's time to step up and be men.


Well I'm not saying it to rub it in

ISU played tough, yes there were some hiccups but we had some too. It was a good game because there were no severe injuries (to my knowledge) no fights or poor sportsmanship that could be looked at as real bad.

I mean it when I say good luck the rest of the year, tough league but that only makes everyone better


----------



## BlueSycamore

As mentioned earlier in similar words ISU creates all-american QB's for the other team EVERY TIME.  This year's team is not going to the playoffs.They are neither tough enough or smart enough.  I am hard-pressed to see another victory this year ?????????


----------



## niklz62

BlueSycamore said:


> As mentioned earlier in similar words ISU creates all-american QB's for the other team EVERY TIME.  This year's team is not going to the playoffs.They are neither tough enough or smart enough.  I am hard-pressed to see another victory this year ?????????



We'll be 3-1 or 2-2 from here out


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I will bring this up because I don't remember anyone else doing so.  Yes, we had the common factors in this game that tend to make us lose consideration for the Eskew award (mental attitude for those not familiar with Indiana HS football) but with all of our faults we must be doing something right.  I know the Bison travel well. Their fans seem very nice, friendly folks--have talked with many of them at the Drury Inn and at MS over time. I believe the bands attendance indicates the respect the Bison have for our program have this year. They didn't suffer through a 13 hour bus ride for the fun of it.  Darn shame our fans don't feel that way.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> We'll be 3-1 or 2-2 from here out



We MUST go 3-1 to even sniff the playoffs.  With what we got going on right now, we have no chance...


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

To quote Jim Mora: What’s that? Ah — Playoffs? Don’t talk about — playoffs? You kidding me? Playoffs? I just hope we can win a game! Another game.


----------



## niklz62

I'm not talking about playoffs. I'm talking about our final record. We will win 2 or 3 of our remaining games.  3 makes the playoffs. This team is not much different from last year. We were seconds from 8-4 and 5-7.


----------



## niklz62

Siu just beat Youngstown in OT


----------



## ISUCC

niklz62 said:


> Siu just beat Youngstown in OT



Saw that game too, good win for SIU, also, UNI won up in Brookings today 10-7, and USD beat Missouri State, who will finish winless in MVFC play.

Pretty impressive the ndsu band made the trip to the game, sheesh that's a haul


----------



## WOZ

These are some of my observations after watching the game from our sideline:
1. Our offensive linemen are big, but unbelievably slow afoot.  They got beat off the ball repeatedly by NDSU defensive linemen that were quicker and got lower.
2. Our defensive linemen got man-handled many times.  I can't tell you how many times one of our D-linemen got pancaked.
On one particular play #99 was pancaked blocked and then lost his cool the next play.............yes it was the 15-yard unsportsman like penalty that got them out of the 3rd and 15 situation.  Unbelievably stupid!   
3. Our special teams kickoff deep receivers don't have a clue what to do.   They had a similar brain cramp last week against SIU.  Shame on our Special Teams coach for not finding someone more reliable.
4. Our kickoff team does some kind of ghetto dance to ghetto music before they kick off.   Get rid of the music and the stupid dancing. It's an embarrassment.
5. Get rid of the all-black uniforms.  We're Royal Blue and White
6. The playing field looked horrible.  All the black rubber pellets that have surfaced have made the white lines look gray and our mid-field logo look very dark and dingy.  Other schools don't seem to have this problem.  Probably another case of not having the funds to properly maintain the field and get it ready for each game.
7. Many burned out lights contributing to the dull overcast day.  
8.  Despite all of the above, overall, I think our coaching staff is doing the best with what we have in a very tough league.


----------



## bent20

Even pro teams have ST units that dance before a kickoff, it's a way to get loose and pumped up to make a play. Not an embarrassment.


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> I'm not talking about playoffs. I'm talking about our final record. We will win 2 or 3 of our remaining games.  3 makes the playoffs. This team is not much different from last year. We were seconds from 8-4 and 5-7.



Now that it's over, people seem to forget the loss to WIU last year and all of the critical plays that turned a loss into a win.


----------



## BlueSycamore

niklz62 said:


> We'll be 3-1 or 2-2 from here out



wow like your enthusiasm but don't share your optimism in the least. who will we beat? already beat MO  State handily & SIU luck,everyone left has more football savvy and is smarter than the Sycamores.


----------



## Bluethunder

Thought this game came down to discipline as much as anything.  Someone mentioned it in an earlier post, we are not a disciplined football team. NDSU never does anything flashy, but everything they do they do well, and they do it the same each time.  They don't make big mistakes, they don't put themselves in bad positions that they have to get out of, etc.  We on the other hand can't figure out if we should take a knee or run it out (often), can't keep our cool and not give out free 15 yards, and this year we seem to have no real "bread and butter" plays that we can fall back to.  NDSU is one of the most disciplined teams I have seen, and frequently we look like a bunch of guys who have never played together before. 

I know there are some people who still want to see Kline, but after the last two games I have decided it really doesn't matter and it is probably better to play Adam because whoever is back there is going to have to run for his life and Adam is better at that.  It has been said before but our offensive lineman are our big, but that doesn't do much good if you are too slow to get your hands on someone.

Not into the prediction game so I won't say if or how many we will win going forward, I will say that I will continue to show up each week until the end of the season to watch and hope for a victory, but I would be lying if I said I won't be shocked if we don't get any.  Our schedule coming down the stretch is tough, and we are going to have to play a lot better than we have the past two weeks if we want to win any of them. Can we do it?  We shall see, but at this point I would be happy just to see us play smart and disciplined.  If we can do that, we will win at least a few left on our schedule.


----------



## WOZ

bent20 said:


> Even pro teams have ST units that dance before a kickoff, it's a way to get loose and pumped up to make a play. Not an embarrassment.



Then at least have them wearing the Blue and White!    It just doesn't look like a team, whose appearance, most alums would approve of in my opinion.  I'd say the same thing if we were 7-0.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

WOZ said:


> Then at least have them wearing the Blue and White!    It just doesn't look like a team, whose appearance, most alums would approve of in my opinion.  I'd say the same thing if we were 7-0.



I think it was a black out game.  I think I heard something about it last week.   Not so much during the week.


----------



## niklz62

STATE Fan 95 said:


> I think it was a black out game.  I think I heard something about it last week.   Not so much during the week.



They announced it after the game last week. 

I think the black uniforms are ok. If recruits like them i don't care if they are tie dyed.


----------



## BigBlue79

I'm just thinking...we lost to the four time champs by two touchdowns so I don't want to panic. We didn't have underwood and we have young guys stepping up.  That offensive line our defense faced has trampled fbs schools. We did fine. They will make plays and it is tough to game plan for a QB you never seen before. As far as the uniforms and the dancing before the kickoff...who cares? They are nineteen and twenty year old kids who are ranked in the country and made the playoffs last year and have to face a crowd of 2000 people so let them get get excited about something.  I'm proud of these guys.  They play hard every snap.  Matt Adam is only a sophomore and I think he is doing a great job.  I'm disappointed that we lost too but we did lose against was against the Bison. Our losses are against Purdue, and two top ten ranked teams in the country and we were in every game. Everyone in this football program is doing a great job. Look at our facilities and crowds. It's amazing what these coaches are doing. Let's keep it going and stay positive.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BigBlue79 said:


> I'm just thinking...we lost to the four time champs by two touchdowns so I don't want to panic. We didn't have underwood and we have young guys stepping up.  That offensive line our defense faced has trampled fbs schools. We did fine. They will make plays and it is tough to game plan for a QB you never seen before. As far as the uniforms and the dancing before the kickoff...who cares? They are nineteen and twenty year old kids who are ranked in the country and made the playoffs last year and have to face a crowd of 2000 people so let them get get excited about something.  I'm proud of these guys.  They play hard every snap.  Matt Adam is only a sophomore and I think he is doing a great job.  I'm disappointed that we lost too but we did lose against was against the Bison. Our losses are against Purdue, and two top ten ranked teams in the country and we were in every game. Everyone in this football program is doing a great job. Look at our facilities and crowds. It's amazing what these coaches are doing. Let's keep it going and stay positive.



There is much validity to what is said here.  I find it hard to disagree with most or this.  Yes, they are many 19 and 20 year old kids.  But I can't give them a pass just because of their age.  They are old enough to serve in our military, vote and many get a free education. With that said I can not and will not excuse bone head actions on the field just because of their youth and degree of inexperience.  I wonder if and how coaches handle these actions.  There is a lot to be proud of with this team.  At the same time there are some serious questions we have not seen answered--or have we???


----------



## BigBlue79

Fair enough. I understand that and agree with you. Not arguing but I'm just clarifying what I'm trying to say. Voting, serving in the military, getting a higher education are serious matters. I don't excuse bonehead penalties either and I think the coaches will handle that so in that regard I agree. I am talking about the kids dancing before a kickoff and wearing all black uniforms. I'm thinking that these kids have their own identity and I'm ok with that. They had a dance off in the middle of camp.  They have their own way of getting motivated and getting excited and I guess I don't want nitpick that.  Trust me...it is disheartening as a fan to go to the game and hardly anyone there but it is even worse for those kids to put all that work in and look up and see an empty stadium.  It's a horrible feeling to beat teams that get 12,000-19,000 fans and you get 3k at home.  The players notice and it bothers them.  So I am just saying...let them dance before kickoff for Pete's sake. Let them wear black uniforms ... Let them do whatever they have to to make this fun and memorable.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I can live with that. I believe that the black unis are among the 5 ugliest I have ever seen and game apparel should reflect official school colors.  If it means having the team feeling better about a lack of seats in the seats, well....ok.


----------



## BigBlue79

I see your point. I guess I remember the bad days of the program so when I see an alternate uniform I'm happy for the guys.  It feels like someone is investing in them.


----------



## sycamore tuff

BigBlue79 said:


> Fair enough. I understand that and agree with you. Not arguing but I'm just clarifying what I'm trying to say. Voting, serving in the military, getting a higher education are serious matters. I don't excuse bonehead penalties either and I think the coaches will handle that so in that regard I agree. I am talking about the kids dancing before a kickoff and wearing all black uniforms. I'm thinking that these kids have their own identity and I'm ok with that. They had a dance off in the middle of camp.  They have their own way of getting motivated and getting excited and I guess I don't want nitpick that.  Trust me...it is disheartening as a fan to go to the game and hardly anyone there but it is even worse for those kids to put all that work in and look up and see an empty stadium.  It's a horrible feeling to beat teams that get 12,000-19,000 fans and you get 3k at home.  The players notice and it bothers them.  So I am just saying...let them dance before kickoff for Pete's sake. Let them wear black uniforms ... Let them do whatever they have to to make this fun and memorable.



Do these players not have any friends on campus besides team mates?  Good attendance starts with students showing up.  What was that advertised enrollment this fall?  I guarantee it is a larger number than the seats at Memorial Stadium or Hulman Center.  That is where it starts.  You can't expect iu fans to suddenly switch teams or alumni to suddenly start caring or Vigo county residents to care when most of them didn't attend college or think ISU is division 2.  The students need to be educated about ISU being a division 1 University and have their cable shut off on game days.  Get them to the stadium and they will be hooked if they have any pride at all.


----------



## BigBlue79

I agree and I wish the students got involved more as well.  It's been discussed on this forum repeatedly and I just don't have the answer.


----------



## niklz62

hasnt student attendance increased?  I really think that the long term attendance is going to be local residents.  

Im not saying I have a plan to get them there.  Do any old timers from the glory days of attendance have insight on what the breakdown was when we were drawing 18,000?


----------



## lakesbison

1st off ,  Your team was average.   especially your offense.   Your defense wasnt really that bad at all, there wasn't any blown coverages or glaring missed tackles.

your special teams was meh.    but overall the game was sloppy, the officiating wasnt the greatest and the atmosphere there was meh.


if Carson Wentz plays thats a 35-10 game
if Underwood played vs Easton Stick its a  21-20 game

right?


oh my 95 year old grandma said "those black jerseys are hideous"  and I agree.


----------



## niklz62

lakesbison said:


> 1st off ,  Your team was average.   especially your offense.   Your defense wasnt really that bad at all, there wasn't any blown coverages or glaring missed tackles.
> 
> your special teams was meh.    but overall the game was sloppy, the officiating wasnt the greatest and the atmosphere there was meh.
> 
> 
> if Carson Wentz plays thats a 35-10 game
> if Underwood played vs Easton Stick its a  21-20 game
> 
> right?



pretty good assessment.  IMO, and I dont necessarily know crap, but I dont think slow developing plays have worked against NDSU.  I could just be remembering a couple plays that failed and not remembering other ones. 

Someone needs to tell the kick returners that as long as you never move backward, you will never get a safety.  I'd rather them take the knee and have the ball on the 0 yd line than wonder if they are going to get a safety.  the ball has to come all the way across the goal line or its still a touchback.  we really need to get a better idea of where we are on the field catching kicks.


----------



## niklz62

Umeh kicked the shit out of the ball this week


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> Umeh kicked the shit out of the ball this week



Yes he did kick the ball very well!


----------



## new sycamore fan

lakesbison said:


> 1st off ,  Your team was average.   especially your offense.   Your defense wasnt really that bad at all, there wasn't any blown coverages or glaring missed tackles.
> 
> your special teams was meh.    but overall the game was sloppy, the officiating wasnt the greatest and the atmosphere there was meh.
> 
> 
> if Carson Wentz plays thats a 35-10 game
> if Underwood played vs Easton Stick its a  21-20 game
> 
> right?
> 
> 
> oh my 95 year old grandma said "those black jerseys are hideous"  and I agree.



With Underwood AND Sewall, 24-14 Sycamores. One of the PBUs would have been a pick six, and no way Stick scores twice. There were definitely some pretty glaring missed tackles, and also small DBs tied up on blocks. The atmoshpere is alway "meh" in Terre Haute. People seem to forget that 21 is Heagle with ball hawking skills.


----------



## niklz62

new sycamore fan said:


> With Underwood AND Sewall, 24-14 Sycamores. One of the PBUs would have been a pick six, and no way Stick scores twice. There were definitely some pretty glaring missed tackles, and also small DBs tied up on blocks. The atmoshpere is alway "meh" in Terre Haute. People seem to forget that 21 is Heagle with ball hawking skills.



is there any chance of Sewall being back late?


----------



## niklz62

I was also thinking Stick was on the verge of throwing a big interception.  Lots of really close pass break-ups.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BigBlue79 said:


> I see your point. I guess I remember the bad days of the program so when I see an alternate uniform I'm happy for the guys.  It feels like someone is investing in them.



I'm fine with alternate uniforms but that's zero reason to use a non-school color.

The KC Royals have used their 1970-1980s era powder blues as alternate jerseys for several seasons.   IF we need alternate uniforms, than reach back to 1964, 1968, 1972 or 1983-84 as the inspiration for different uniforms.   Leave black to schools who have black as a school color.

A WHITE-OUT is just as effective as a black-out


----------



## IndyTreeFan

4Q_iu said:


> I'm fine with alternate uniforms but that's zero reason to use a non-school color.
> 
> The KC Royals have used their 1970-1980s era powder blues as alternate jerseys for several seasons.   IF we need alternate uniforms, than reach back to 1964, 1968, 1972 or 1983-84 as the inspiration for different uniforms.   Leave black to schools who have black as a school color.
> 
> *A WHITE-OUT is just as effective as a black-out*



Both look stupid if the arena/stadium isn't full...


----------



## new sycamore fan

niklz62 said:


> is there any chance of Sewall being back late?



Boot comes off this week, then starts more intensive rehab. Hoping for the last 2 games, but who knows at this point.

As far as the uniforms, the black ones in 2010 were much better. I prefer the blue and white (and the traditional look--white pants with blue jerseys at home, and the all white on the road). My vote doesn't count though, and the players like the black uni's.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

new sycamore fan said:


> Boot comes off this week, then starts more intensive rehab. Hoping for the last 2 games, but who knows at this point.
> 
> As far as the uniforms, the black ones in 2010 were much better. I prefer the blue and white (and the traditional look--white pants with blue jerseys at home, and the all white on the road). My vote doesn't count though, and the players like the black uni's.



If we could steal one of the next two, and then have both him and Underwood back for the last two, we could sneak in.  His return would be HUGE for the D.


----------



## rock9

Wow, the negative posts and complaints are getting old and tired guys.  The facilities, the crowds, the play calling....etc.  Start making some positive comments once in a while or it's not worth going on this web site..........this is a tough conference.  This team has some real talent and is pretty good but let's quit trying to tear down everything they do.........I am not sure too many of us thought we could beat NDSU at this point, even at home..........


----------



## Daveinth

rock9 said:


> Wow, the negative posts and complaints are getting old and tired guys.  The facilities, the crowds, the play calling....etc.  Start making some positive comments once in a while or it's not worth going on this web site..........this is a tough conference.  This team has some real talent and is pretty good but let's quit trying to tear down everything they do.........I am not sure too many of us thought we could beat NDSU at this point, even at home..........



:thumbsup:


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

rock9 said:


> Wow, the negative posts and complaints are getting old and tired guys.  The facilities, the crowds, the play calling....etc.  Start making some positive comments once in a while or it's not worth going on this web site..........this is a tough conference.  This team has some real talent and is pretty good but let's quit trying to tear down everything they do.........I am not sure too many of us thought we could beat NDSU at this point, even at home..........



Amen!!!  My thoughts as well.


----------



## niklz62

I was just thinking of this but did anyone think it was funny that they had 2 DBs that couldnt run down our QB in an 80yd race?

If I were playing still, that wouldnt be something that was let go in the locker room soon.


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

niklz62 said:


> I was just thinking of this but did anyone think it was funny that they had 2 DBs that couldnt run down our QB in an 80yd race?
> 
> If I were playing still, that wouldnt be something that was let go in the locker room soon.



I did notice that. I felt like Adam had decent speed, but I was pretty impressed when he out ran those DB's.  I didn't realize he was that fast.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

rock9 said:


> Wow, the negative posts and complaints are getting old and tired guys.  The facilities, the crowds, the play calling....etc.  Start making some positive comments once in a while or it's not worth going on this web site..........this is a tough conference.  This team has some real talent and is pretty good but let's quit trying to tear down everything they do.........I am not sure too many of us thought we could beat NDSU at this point, even at home..........



This is why I have been following the games on twitter and not here, don't have to put up with the negativity and just get the information as to what is going on.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

rock9 said:


> Wow, the negative posts and complaints are getting old and tired guys.  The facilities, the crowds, the play calling....etc.  Start making some positive comments once in a while or it's not worth going on this web site..........this is a tough conference.  This team has some real talent and is pretty good but let's quit trying to tear down everything they do.........I am not sure too many of us thought we could beat NDSU at this point, even at home..........



Agree with everything but the play calling is a fair point to bitch about considering this was not the same NDSU juggernaut. 

There was no creativity in that game plan. We have explosive offensive players and often shackle them with awful play calls. I didn't think we could win just because of how much we've lost on defense but at the end of the game, I think it could have been a one score game if not down to the wire with a better offensive game plan. Had we been full go on D, a win.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Agree with everything but the play calling is a fair point to bitch about considering this was not the same NDSU juggernaut.
> 
> There was no creativity in that game plan. We have explosive offensive players and often shackle them with awful play calls. I didn't think we could win just because of how much we've lost on defense but at the end of the game, I think it could have been a one score game if not down to the wire with a better offensive game plan. Had we been full go on D, a win.



Id like to know what they play calling would have been had we not started 3 post kickoff drives on the 3, 5, 7 and 20 when sitting on the 5yd line indian style eating cheetos would have started them on the 25.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> Id like to know what they play calling would have been had we not started 3 post kickoff drives on the 3, 5, 7 and 20 when sitting on the 5yd line indian style eating cheetos would have started them on the 25.



That's a fair question as well. 

As is why were some of those guys left in to field kickoffs and make the same mistake again? Execution is equally at fault.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> That's a fair question as well.
> 
> As is why were some of those guys left in to field kickoffs and make the same mistake again? Execution is equally at fault.



One is an example two is a coincidence and three is a trend. I don't think I would ever see a trend if I were coaching


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Is it the play calling or lack of execution, it is hard for an offense to look good without execution. One can make the perfect call but if the ball is thrown 5 fet over the receivers head it will look bad. It is always easier to make these calls sitting in the stands when you have nothing on the line. I do agree though that we need to try somebody else in returning kickoffs.


----------



## WOZ

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Is it the play calling or lack of execution, it is hard for an offense to look good without execution. One can make the perfect call but if the ball is thrown 5 fet over the receivers head it will look bad. It is always easier to make these calls sitting in the stands when you have nothing on the line. I do agree though that we need to try somebody else in returning kickoffs.


Maybe it's speed, speed, speed.
 Maybe our receivers aren't getting separation in time?
 Maybe the QB doesn't make decisions fast enough and throws the ball away instead of getting sacked? ( I think Matt is getting better and will continue to do so).
 Maybe the O-Line isn't off the ball quicker or our backs hitting the hole quicker.
One thing I have noticed.  In watching FBS games for example, you will notice a ball carrier getting stalled for minimum yardage but his offensive linemen will come over to his aid and "push" the pile forward.  I have seen our linemen on numerous occasions being spectators after our ball carrier has passed them.  Hopefully this comes from inexperience.
My impression is that we were a little better (faster) last year in making on-field decisions.
And I realize the injuries have forced us to use players that aren't quite ready for prime time.
I believe we are gaining in depth and experience.  
So, at least we have that going for us.


----------



## bent20

rock9 said:


> Wow, the negative posts and complaints are getting old and tired guys.  The facilities, the crowds, the play calling....etc.  Start making some positive comments once in a while or it's not worth going on this web site..........this is a tough conference.  This team has some real talent and is pretty good but let's quit trying to tear down everything they do.........I am not sure too many of us thought we could beat NDSU at this point, even at home..........



We need more participation on this forum and at the games then we won't have opposing fans coming on here and remarking about how our atmosphere is "meh," which annoys me far more than a few ISU fans getting upset because we let a winnable game slip away. Not because it's not true, but because it discounts the passion many of us have. Do we really need someone coming on here and telling us what we already know and want to overcome?


----------

